# 1965 GTO Dash Restoration Question



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

Are the four bezels surrounding the speedo/tach/etc chrome-rimmed or just black plastic. I have three sets and none are chrome-rimmed for the '65. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

All 4 of mine are chromed.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I just looked in my original 1965 brochure. The entire intermediate car line up (Tempest, Lemans and GTO) all have the chrome around the bezels.


----------



## Andy65GTO (Jan 9, 2012)

all 4 of mine are chromed as well.


----------



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

Well thank you to everyone for responding. It's unanimous, but think it strange that my three do not have the slightest trace of chrome. Would now appreciate some referrals for restoration shops that do a good job. Thanks again.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I used chrome looking model paint for mine.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I did the same thing as Rukee, many moons ago. Looks pretty good. but not as good as a $400 rechrome job.(my dash has never been out of the car) Yes, they were all originally chromed, at least in the LeMans and GTO.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a guy on E-bay who sells a kit. It contains stainless trim for the big bezels, and the high beam light, and signal lights. Also for around the heater control, The kit is VERY nice. I bought one for a 67 GTO with A/C just to check it out.....if anyone is interested, I will post pics and contact info.....around $80 bucks + shipping Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, I saw a '67 at a car show that had that "kit". I could tell because the rings were a little thicker than the original they actually looked better, IMO. The owner was not around, so I was out of luck. Please post the info!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Contact: Ron Buffa Dash Accents......e-mail [email protected] Tel#330-278-2388. nice stuff!


----------

